# Filter Buffer Help!



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Filter Baffle Help!*

Hey everybody!

I'm a new member here in this forum and I also recently decided to take up betta care as a hobby. At the moment I do not own any bettas. I am in the midst of cycling my tank and preparing the tank before I go buy a fish 

My tank is a 60cm by 30 cm by 35 cm. Around 15ish gallon? I've done a lot of research and learned that betta fish do not like current. So I tried to baffle my filter. The bottle method does not work because of the light hood. So I tried the sponge method. However, there is a slight problem. I have no idea if I set it up right. I am posting some pictures and hope to get some feedback! 










The baffle is a scour, not a sponge.










Another view of the filter. 










This is the filter intake. I also used a scour to try to reduce the intake. 










Here is the flow of the filter. It's hard to tell but when you look in the tank there are no bubbles from the flow. Does that mean it's doing it's job?










This is my tank. The reason I show this, I was wondering, does the current "dilute" if the tank is bigger? Btw, the filter is an Aquaclear 20. 










Finally, this is the brand of the scour I used for the baffle. The package makes no mention of any chemicals used in the material. The scour itself is made up of a bunch of small fiber like material. I see very small traces of it in my tank. Should I be worried?

Again, I appreciate any feedback and suggestions from you all!! Hopefully I can make a good home for my future betta fish


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

I would really recommend you get an aquarium sponge because it's actually a filter in and of itself. And you can take it and wrap it underneath that current you see in the picture (without taping that part) and it will stay in nice and tug against the glass.

I did almost exactly what you did... I bought a Rena Filstar xP. They come in boxes of two black mechanical filtration sponges. I then cut one in half and I taped it just like you did and wrapped the other part underneath of the waterfall. Worked like a charm!


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

This is not the exact same product, but it is very close so it should give you a good idea of what I mean, and it won't hurt your precious betta or put any fibers into your tank.

Rena FilStar Foam Pads - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart

Also, on the intake valve, I used this:

Fluval Edge Pre-Filter Sponge - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart

That thing works awesome!!


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion!! I also thought about using an aquarium sponge, just wasn't sure. 

The thing is, I did not use tape. I used a rubber band. Should I ductape the aquarium sponge under the current and onto the glass? 

Also how do I judge if the current and intake is too strong? And just how much filtration am I compromising by baffling my filter like this?


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaon said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!! I also thought about using an aquarium sponge, just wasn't sure.
> 
> The thing is, I did not use tape. I used a rubber band. Should I ductape the aquarium sponge under the current and onto the glass?
> 
> Also how do I judge if the current and intake is too strong? And just how much filtration am I compromising by baffling my filter like this?


I didn't have to tape anything to the glass, and I used black electrical tape, because that's all I had. I'm sure a rubber band would work just as well. The sponges are thick enough that if you just tape/rubber band the top part, you can fold the bottom part underneath the waterfall and it will stay in place against the glass without any extra reinforcement.

As for the last question, I'm not an expert -- I'm still experimenting with my own baffles. I had one of mine baffled so good that it made ZERO current, but that lead to water stagnation at the top of the tank, so I think really you just need to experiment when you have your betta -- see what he likes and doesn't like, and do your best to make him comfortable without completely destroying the current.

The good news is that with the sponges you're still letting the water get through, so I don't think you compromise too much filtration -- you're really just prolonging the amount of time it takes for it to cycle the water. I tried to lessen my baffle today and my betta (not expecting it) swam into the current and was literally swept to the other side of the tank, lol... That's a good sign that the current is too strong.


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

Ahh I see what you mean now 

In that case, should I remove my existing baffles and simply use the sponges instead? Also, should I baffle my filter now or after when my tank is properly cycled?


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaon said:


> Ahh I see what you mean now
> 
> In that case, should I remove my existing baffles and simply use the sponges instead? Also, should I baffle my filter now or after when my tank is properly cycled?


Yeah, I'd just use the sponges, and get the ones I have if you can, because they really are perfect for what you're trying to do. I think I'd only baffle it after you've cycled the tank since the only reason to baffle a filter is to make your betta happy.


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

Great! I'll do just that. Thanks rswfire, I really appreciate the help!

Btw, I have a quick cycling question. I'm using shrimp as my source for ammonium. What level of ammonium should I aim for and what is the next step? 

I do not have anything from previous tanks to help the growth of the bacteria. To my understanding, the ammonium peaks and I should be getting some nitrite readings after a while. I'm just wondering if there is anything that I must do specifically to get those nitrite readings.


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaon said:


> Great! I'll do just that. Thanks rswfire, I really appreciate the help!
> 
> Btw, I have a quick cycling question. I'm using shrimp as my source for ammonium. What level of ammonium should I aim for and what is the next step?
> 
> I do not have anything from previous tanks to help the growth of the bacteria. To my understanding, the ammonium peaks and I should be getting some nitrite readings after a while. I'm just wondering if there is anything that I must do specifically to get those nitrite readings.


That I have no experience with at all. I've never tried to cycle my tanks before putting my fish in. Bettas don't seem to be as bothered by it, and given a lot of people have small tanks, and they are constantly doing 100% water changes, I tend to feel like it's really not as important with bettas. There are far more knowledgeable people on this site than me on that subject though.

I do know this article gets referenced a lot:
Aquarium Cycling


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your help! I'll start reading the article soon.


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaon said:


> Thanks for all your help! I'll start reading the article soon.


If it doesn't help, post a new topic about cycling, so it catches the right person's attention.

Good luck!


----------

